# Sestep 390



## wejo (25 März 2006)

Hallo , vielleicht kann mir jemand Helfen

Bin duch Zufall zur einer SPS Sestep 390 von Sprecher und Schuh gekommen

Ausstattung:
Netzgerät : PSU3
CPU: CP31
Eingange : 2x IDD32
Ausgänge: 2X ODR31
Handprogrammiergerät : PRG1


War so blauäugig und hoffte im Internet Infomationen zubekommen , leiter ist es nicht so

Habe für die Programmieranweißungen Unterlagen , oder wie sage ich den Ding was für eine Hardwarekomponenten es hat ???

Eine Programmierung per Laptop wäre schön
Hat jemand eine Programiersoftware , sowie eine Beschreibung für das Ding.


----------



## ConEx (26 März 2006)

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für die folgende Antwort:
Als ehemaliger Sestep- Programmierer kann ich nur raten das Ding fachgerecht zu entsorgen weil:
Erstens ist die SPS mehr als 10 Jahre alt (hatte ersten Kontakt '87 oder '88)
Zweitens willst du dich nicht wirklich in Sesplus, die DOS- Programmiersoftware für diese SPS einarbeiten
Drittens hast du nicht viele Möglichkeiten mit dieser Steuerung,
obendrein ist das Herunterladen des Programms vom PC auf die SPS tricky.
Programm ist auf batteriegestütztem RAM abgelegt, also Lithiumbatterie besorgen.
Schau lieber dass du eine vernünftige Steuerung neueren Datums auftreiben kannst.


----------



## halorenzen (11 April 2006)

*SESTEP 390 programmieren*

Hallo wejo !

delete div ----------------------------------------


			
				wejo schrieb:
			
		

> Ausstattung:
> Netzgerät : PSU3
> CPU: CP31
> Eingange : 2x IDD32
> ...


----------



## ConEx (11 April 2006)

Bei Hitachi gibt es tatsächlich eine 32-Bit Windows Software. Sie heisst PRO-H und erlaubt die Programmierung sämtlicher _aktueller_ Hitachi SPS.
Bei Sestep umfasst das die grossen Steuerungen Sestep 490 bis 690. Die Sestep 390 ist jedoch ein schon seit Langem nicht mehr produziertes Teil, welches bei Hitachi von der EH-150 Serie abgelöst wurde.
Es würde mich sehr erstaunen wenn die neue Software irgendwie zum Programmieren der Sestep 390 verwendet werden könnte.
Aber vielleicht hat Hans doch recht und es funktioniert.


*@ Hans: hast Du es schon versucht ?*


----------



## halorenzen (11 April 2006)

ConEx schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Hitachi gibt es tatsächlich eine 32-Bit Windows Software. Sie heisst PRO-H und erlaubt die Programmierung sämtlicher _aktueller_ Hitachi SPS.
> Bei Sestep umfasst das die grossen Steuerungen Sestep 490 bis 690. Die Sestep 390 ist jedoch ein schon seit Langem nicht mehr produziertes Teil, welches bei Hitachi von der EH-150 Serie abgelöst wurde.
> Es würde mich sehr erstaunen wenn die neue Software irgendwie zum Programmieren der Sestep 390 verwendet werden könnte.
> Aber vielleicht hat Hans doch recht und es funktioniert.
> ...


 
Das Protokoll ist identisch mit der "Serie 90" ( 490 - 690 ) !!!
die Programm(ier) Funktionen natürlich eingeschränkt....
( z.B. nur 16Bit Funktionen .....)

( es gibt unterschiedliche SESTEP390 CPU !!! )

Alte SESTEP Programme können "natürlich" nicht mit Hitachi PRO-H
gelesen / geladen werden.....

Gruß
hans


----------



## Tom_1 (6 April 2010)

Hallo,
habe jetzt auch eine Kundenanfrage über eine SESTEP390. Soll bei so einer SPS die Batterie tauschen, leider weiß ich gar nicht, wo die Batterie versteckt ist und welche Batterie ich überhaupt brauche????
Das nächste ist, bevor ich die Batterie tausche, möchte ich das Programm sichern, denn wenn beim Batterietausch aufgrund eines defekten Überbrückungskondensators das Programm verloren geht, muss ich das dann anschließend wieder hineinspielen.
Kann man ein gesichertes Programm einfach wieder hinnein spielen oder gibt es hier einige Fallen, die man beachten muss!!!???


----------



## halorenzen (6 April 2010)

moin Tom,



Tom_1 schrieb:


> habe jetzt auch eine Kundenanfrage über eine SESTEP390. Soll bei so einer SPS die Batterie tauschen, leider weiß ich gar nicht, wo die Batterie versteckt ist und welche Batterie ich überhaupt brauche????



jou*ROFL*

bist du nervenstark und liebst das Risiko, 
so hast du einen Traumjob vor dir :TOOL:

Sorry 
ging nicht anders 

1. auf der Steckkarte CPU befindet sich die Speicherkarte mit Batterien

- ziehst du sie aus dem Rack, hast du keine SpannungsVersorgung 
- hast du keinen Busadapter um die CPU zu versorgen , äh 
- hast du aktuelles Anwenderprogramm auf Disk, DOS PC mit Sesplus 
dann kannst du vorher Programm sichern

wann fand die letzte Wartung der Anlage statt? 
usw. den Kunden fragen. 


willst du ein Held sein dann verkaufe dem Kunden ein neues System.


----------



## Tom_1 (8 April 2010)

Hallo,

habe bis jetzt kein Programm, mit dem ich die SPS sichern kann, noch so einen Adapter.
Für mich bedeutet dass, wenn ich die Batterie wechsel, muss ich die CPU aus dem Rack ziehen um die Batterie tauschen zu können!!!
Kann man zu 100% sicherstellen, dass ich anschließend das gesicherte Programm wieder in die CPU downloaden kann, wenn ich es vorher gesichert habe, oder kann es da Probleme geben??

Hast du eventuell das Programm, und eine Kabelbelegung des Onlinekabels um auf die CPU online zu kommen und diese zumindest mal zu sichern??

Keine Ahnung, wann bei der CPU das letzte mal ein Service durchgeführt worden ist!!!

Am besten wäre es dann, das Programm zu sichern und anschließend eine S7 einbauen!!!


----------



## halorenzen (8 April 2010)

moin Tom,



Tom_1 schrieb:


> habe bis jetzt kein Programm, mit dem ich die SPS sichern kann, noch so einen Adapter.
> Für mich bedeutet dass, wenn ich die Batterie wechsel, muss ich die CPU aus dem Rack ziehen um die Batterie tauschen zu können!!!



ja


na du stellst Fragen 


Tom_1 schrieb:


> Kann man zu 100% sicherstellen, dass ich anschließend das gesicherte  Programm wieder in die CPU downloaden kann, wenn ich es vorher gesichert  habe, oder kann es da Probleme geben??



Probleme kann es immer geben 
100% Sicherheit (gröl) eher 100% Haftung 
- hast du, am besten alten 486er, mit MS-DOS (kein Dos Fenster) 
- hast du Grundkenntnis mit DOS
- kennst du, falls du das Programm ausgelesen hast, die Sestep Funktionen 
usw. 
*im Grunde hast du nichts davon und es wird schwer dir zu helfen. *

Du hast hier auch nicht angedeutet um welche Anlage, Maschinen etc. es sich handelt. 

auch hast du nicht angegeben aus welcher Region du kommst. 

und was willst du dem Kunden anbieten? 

ist der Kunde so interessant das du dieses Risiko eingehen willst? 
dann ist das Risiko größer diesen Kunden zu verärgern und für immer zu verlieren. 
Der erwartet von dir ein sachliches Angebot. 


*nochmals *
Sestep 390 war eine gute Steuerung mit netten Funktionen 
(und sie läuft immer noch) 
aber das ist jahrzehnte her



Tom_1 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es dann, das Programm zu sichern und  anschließend eine S7  einbauen!!!



warum verbeisst du dich so sehr ein altes Programm auszulesen, 
was du offensichtlich nicht einmal kannst (Software Hardware Kenntnisse) 
um es zu übersetzen (wobei dir das lesen wahrscheinlich schon Probleme bereiten wird) 

*es ist eine Kleinsteuerung *

es sollte doch möglich sein den Ablauf, Anlage / Maschine / etc., 
aufzunehmen, einen neuen Schaltschrank mit neuer sps anzubieten 
*bevor ! ! !* ihr Batterie experimente macht. 

mehr Hilfe kann ich dir, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, nicht anbieten.


----------



## Tom_1 (6 Oktober 2010)

*Sestep490*

Hallo,

soll bei einer Sestep490 das SPS-Programm auslesen. 

Gehört die CPU auf STOP geschaltet, um die das SPS-Programm aus der CPU auslesen zu können??

Was kann man bei der SPS alles sichern, gehören hier SPS-Programm und Counter seperat gesichert, oder reicht es, wenn man das SPS-Programm herauslädt, hat man dan alle Einstellungen (Programm-Code, Counter, ...)

Wäre super, wenn mir hier wer witerhelfen kann??


----------



## halorenzen (6 Oktober 2010)

für die Sicherung des Anwenderprogrammes kann die CPU im RUN-Betrieb bleiben !


----------



## Tom_1 (6 Oktober 2010)

*Sestep490*

Und wie sieht es hier mit der Datensicherung des Programmes aus???

Gehören Programmcode und Counter seperat gesichert, oder ist es so wie bei einer S5 oder S7, dass ich alles bekomme (auch die aktuellen DB-Werte) wenn ich die SPS seichere??


----------



## halorenzen (6 Oktober 2010)

Tom_1 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es hier mit der Datensicherung des Programmes aus???
> 
> Gehören Programmcode und Counter seperat gesichert, oder ist es so wie bei einer S5 oder S7, dass ich alles bekomme (auch die aktuellen DB-Werte) wenn ich die SPS seichere??



Sorry habe ich überflogen 

Die Sestep hat getrennte Programm und Datenspeicher
diese können auch im RUN-Betrieb gesichert werden !

Wird über das Anwenderprogramm ein Counter o.ä. im Datenspeicher gesichert, so wird die Info natürlich bei Datensicherung des Anwenderprogramms mit gesichert 
aber nur dann 

also nicht jeder counter timer etc.


----------



## Grisuh (13 Oktober 2010)

Na ich weiß nicht ob ich Euch beneiden soll....... Die letzte Sestep habe ich gesehen, als ich das Programmieren erlernt habe......... und da war ich jung und knackig! Mittlerweile habe ich graue Haare!

Nagut..... ich habe noch so ein edles Gerät in den Katakomben meines Hauses liegen und glaube es gibt dort noch die kompletten Dokumentations- und Programmierunterlagen samt Programmiergerät. ICH GLAUBE!

Sollte ich die Sachen finden, stelle ich sie entweder dem Deutschen Museum oder Euch zur Verfügung! 
Natürlich werdet Ihr bevorzugt behandelt!

Gruß Grisuh


tststs...... Eine Sestep 390...... nicht zu fassen....


----------

